# Feedback on Spec V 2004



## Saxman (Jan 17, 2004)

new guy here. i testdrove a silver spec v last night with the full load, brembos and all. now, my buddy has an rsx-s and that car will move. i have to say i am very impressed though by the spec v. i had no idea what it could do. and for stopping, there is nothing better than those brembos. anyway, i am seriously considering buying that car. i wanted to get some feedback from actual owners to see what you all have to say about the car. right now it is down to this and the rsx-s. but for whats on it, i think the spec v is a better deal for the price. not to mention its four door (better on insurance :thumbup: ) so , any feed back would be appreciated so i can make my decision. thanks everyone.

Ron


----------



## Dsav101 (Jul 22, 2003)

I love my 03 spec v.  IMHO, nothing compares for the price. If you want to spend a bit more and go with te rsx-s, then that is a very nice choice. All boils down to what you want. If you want a cheaper car and use the extra on upgrades, go with the Spec. If you want to spend more and then even more on top for extras, go with the Acura.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'd get SRT4 before RSX-S.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i drove my 02 spec and an 03 types back to back, id go with the spec, the type s needs to get into ctewc before it does anything at all... more bang for your buck and lower insurance...choice is obvious


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

Well I have an '02 and I considered an RSX-S but the price is just too high. The Spec V provides everything I wanted for the price. The '04 has some significant improvements over the older Spec V's, too.


----------



## Fallz (Oct 27, 2003)

Had a buddy choose an 03 RSX-s over the 03 Spec, and I am still unsure of just why... Could be the sound it made stock or perhaps he thought it was more "pimp" .. I think it came down to when he test drove it he dropped it into 3rd from 4th while getting on the highway by mistake so he just let it fly and went with the RSX... at the end of the day its still a honda, I wouldnt pay that much for a honda... Very happy to have my 03 Spec and youll see many a problem with the Spec on this forum, but I havent had one yet in 13K miles


----------



## Saxman (Jan 17, 2004)

thanks for the great feedback from everyone. i really appreciate it. i was thinking along the same lines as you all are. for the money, you cant beat it. one other question i had is if anyone has any stories about running against other cars, id definatly like to hear about them. unfortunatly i dont know anyone with a spec v or anyone who has gone up against one. just wanted to see how they stand up against others out there in its bracket. not that it will sway me away from getting the car. i think ive locked in my decision :thumbup: 

Ron


----------



## chris_taketa (Jan 29, 2004)

Saxman said:


> thanks for the great feedback from everyone. i really appreciate it. i was thinking along the same lines as you all are. for the money, you cant beat it. one other question i had is if anyone has any stories about running against other cars, id definatly like to hear about them. unfortunatly i dont know anyone with a spec v or anyone who has gone up against one. just wanted to see how they stand up against others out there in its bracket. not that it will sway me away from getting the car. i think ive locked in my decision :thumbup:
> 
> Ron


I have a 2004 spec v with minor mods (cold air intake and borla catback) and I beat my buddy with a 96 maxima, he has the same mods as me, I really like mine and they're hella easy to lower and do other stuff to them.


----------



## cortrim1 (May 1, 2002)

the 04 spec is a good buy. nissan has corrected all of the problems that the earlier models had. My buddy's 04 dynoed at 153whp stock and 183whp with full bolt ons. The only bad thing I can say is I like the 02-03 front end better.


----------



## chris_taketa (Jan 29, 2004)

yeah me too, I took off that big ass nissan emblem and made one of mesh grills for it, it looks a hell of a lot better, the other shitty thing is there arn't any body kits out yet and I don't like how the hood has those 2 grooves running doun it.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

cortrim1 said:


> the 04 spec is a good buy. nissan has corrected all of the problems that the earlier models had. My buddy's 04 dynoed at 153whp stock and 183whp with full bolt ons. The only bad thing I can say is I like the 02-03 front end better.


Hey what are your mods to get 173whp?


----------



## Foof (Nov 15, 2002)

cortrim1 said:


> the 04 spec is a good buy. nissan has corrected all of the problems that the earlier models had. My buddy's 04 dynoed at 153whp stock and 183whp with full bolt ons. The only bad thing I can say is I like the 02-03 front end better.


I'm mostly a lurker here with a '95 and a GA. I've been following your posts for quite awhile here and elsewhere. When you say ALL of the problems have been fixed, can you link to or describe them? The ones I am aware of are the following (please correct me if I'm wrong or add to this list) I will be in the market for a new toy sometime pretty soon and so this all seems pretty relevent.

Teething problems
1. Tranny - something unusual with reverse.

2. Tranny - something really bad with shifting into forward gears. (And unrelated to the reverse thing, I thought.)

3. Balance shafts - tendency to destroy engine from repeated high rpms.

4. Knock sensor - listens way too carefully, the ultimate "anti-header."

5. Close coupled cat - reversion + ceramic/platnium dust = new engine.

6. Ungodly torque steer for car with this little WHP.

7. MAF - strong dislike for CAI's. Maybe an issue owner's (dis)ability to properly install them, but I don't recall seeing this many complaints about one type of car.

Some of us will need warrenties in the end due to mechanical incompitence, so #3 is an issue to some of us.

I believe that #5 is taken care of by recall/new model.

If a couple of the guru's here would pick these things apart it might make a nice sticky.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I have an 03 with about 17K miles on it and I haven't had one problem yet. Except that the shift knob came loose and was threaded from the factory. Warranty got me a new one though and it's all good now. I love everything about my car (the sound of the exhaust when you really run it hard, the 6 speed manual, the tons of torque, and most importantly of all-the fact that not very many people give it the time of day. It's an underdog, but in my opinion it's the best for the cash). The 04's have made significant improvements over the 03's and 02's (except for the front fascia-). Overall, I would gladly recommend this car though.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

What it comes down to between an RSX-S and a Spec V is this:

One is a "torquer" (Spec) and one a "twister" (RSX).............

The RSX is ultimately faster (especially the higher the speed gets), but the Spec has a more useable powerband, and is more flexible in daily driving. The Spec also handles a touch better stock, but doesn't have the precision or control of the RSX..........but it's also a whole lot cheaper.

Either way............it comes down to driving style. If you like banshee revs, and aren't afraid to keep the engine on the boil, the RSX is for you (it's also the fastest in the 1/4 mile), but if you want a broad, flexible powerband with plenty of low end grunt to yank you out of corners, the Spec is a better choice (probably moreso if you you are an autocrosser)............


One other thing.............if you mod the car, the K20 in the RSX-S has a LOT more potential than the QR25DE (NA anyway), and WAY stronger internals.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

i have been debating this too but i need a 4door car due to having a kid and the acura doesnt have that...I think the spec-v is the best value 4door car out there, if thats what u need


----------



## cortrim1 (May 1, 2002)

Foof said:


> I'm mostly a lurker here with a '95 and a GA. I've been following your posts for quite awhile here and elsewhere. When you say ALL of the problems have been fixed, can you link to or describe them? The ones I am aware of are the following (please correct me if I'm wrong or add to this list) I will be in the market for a new toy sometime pretty soon and so this all seems pretty relevent.
> 
> Teething problems
> 1. Tranny - something unusual with reverse.
> ...




1. reverse has never been a problem
2. the tranny is different for 03-04. the main problem is the cable shifter is vague
3.balanced shafts fail beyond the rev limiter so this is only a issue if you rev to 6500rpm which is almsot impossible. I do recommend removing them they froath the oil.
4. the 04 k/s is better and has a better programmed ecm. Pre 04 can be fixed be relocating the sensor and grounding it.
5.the close coupled cat is supposed to be fixed by the recall, but I would remove it any way. get a header and this will never be a issue.
6. torque steer is only a issue because of the hlsd in this car and especially in the 02 model because of the shorter gearing. the 03-04's have different gearing which makes the torque steer not as bad.
7. the maf is only a problem if you use a foam element or over oil the filter and mess up the maf. I replaced mine due to a foam element but have not had a problem since switching to the paper element.


----------



## cortrim1 (May 1, 2002)

V Dude said:


> Hey what are your mods to get 173whp?


intake,header,exhaust, pulley,b/s removed,k/s relocated,timing advanced,safc-2.


----------



## bm14582 (Dec 14, 2002)

*02 vs 04 Spec V*

Having owned an '02 Spec V, and now the proud owner of an '04 Spec V, I can tell you what to expect with the '04:

1) The inside is less "racer" and more stock, which I don't really mind. The cabin is better insulated.

2) The seats are not red any more.

3) The transmission has a better feel to it, but not by much. The changed gearing is much better though.

4) The improved suspension gives more feedback and is more stable under heavy loads. My ContiExtremes feel like the stock Conti's on dry roads and like a snow mobile in the snow!

5) The engine sounds and, to a lesser degree, feels much more powerful.

6) The trip computer is just too cool.

7) I wouldn't believe it to be possible, but the '04 Spec V is more fun to drive than the '02! Much more refined (but not enough refinement to touch the RSX Type-s).


----------

